# HELP WITH CICHLID!



## katinohio (Aug 12, 2008)

I think I have a african cichlid..he basically looks like a huge goldfish, about 6" by 4". We have had him around 2 years and he has killed every fish we have put in with him/her (probably 10 and they aren't cheap) except for one sucker fish which we found dead this morning. Now the tank is all cloudy, he is all alone and we only have a 10 gallon tank. I have put so much money into this fish and to be honest we really don't want him/her anymore but will not kill him. I've bought a new filter system, change the water as per the cichlid instructions and I feed him the correct food and we even named him "CRUSH" because he is so orange. I just don't want to deal with this anymore but I am a sap and cry everytime a fish dies. I have tried so many different things to help keep his environment healthy but it is frustrating and I am losing money. He is just a huge money pitt. Can we put him in our local pond? Do you have any suggestions on what I can do? :fish:


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

It is illegal in most states to dump fish. Even native fish, once they are in your aquarium cannot be set free. This is to prevent the introduction of aquarium diseases into natural habitats.

Advertise the fish on www.craigslist.com and give it to a good home. It is too large for your aquarium. Most fish get too large for a 10 gallon tank.

Also, it you can post a picture of the fish, someone on the forum can help identify it.


----------



## katinohio (Aug 12, 2008)

That's a good idea, I never thought of that. I just want him happy and he is so big I know he isn't. I also didn't realize about the pond. I'll try and get a pic uploded


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

sounds like a red zebra to me... 6" fish should not be kept in a 10 gallon, let alone with other fish...

no u cant free him- if u live in ohio he will never survive the colder seasons.

like said before give him to someone who can properly care for him.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

sounds like it could be a red devil if it's not a red zebra


----------



## katinohio (Aug 12, 2008)

*Yes, he is a red devil and I put him on Craiglist and had 18 emails by morning. I found him a great home with a 72 gallon bow tank with one other fish his size and a big catfish. The family came and picked him up tonight and we are so happy...they look like great people! Thanks for all your help and suggestions. *


----------



## katinohio (Aug 12, 2008)

*Yes, he is a red devil and I put him on Craiglist and had 18 emails by morning. I found him a great home with a 72 gallon bow tank with one other fish his size and a big catfish. The family came and picked him up tonight and we are so happy...they look like great people! Thanks for all your help and suggestions. [/size]*


----------



## katinohio (Aug 12, 2008)

lotsofish said:


> It is illegal in most states to dump fish. Even native fish, once they are in your aquarium cannot be set free. This is to prevent the introduction of aquarium diseases into natural habitats.
> 
> Advertise the fish on www.craigslist.com and give it to a good home. It is too large for your aquarium. Most fish get too large for a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> Also, it you can post a picture of the fish, someone on the forum can help identify it.


Yes, he is a red devil and I put him on Craiglist and had 18 emails by morning. I found him a great home with a 72 gallon bow tank with one other fish his size and a big catfish. The family came and picked him up tonight and we are so happy...they look like great people! Thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------

